
Why are US companies buying tech from Chinese firms that spy on Muslims? - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/31/why-are-us-companies-buying-tech-from-chinese-firms-that-spy-on-muslims
======
whereistimbo
The higher up won't even care about the moral implication until the masses
point it out, the higher up only cares for obtaining the balance between
'cheap' and 'best'.

